# New toy!



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

So, I went shopping yesterday for some stuff for the farm shop, and I ended up buying a second tool box for at work too. They had them on sale at Home Depot. Sad thing is that I paid about $1700 for my 41" Craftsman chest, extra drawer and top chest, and this one is 11" wider and cost only $528. From what I can tell, its built sturdier than the Craftsman box, and came with drawer liners which the Craftsman one didn't. The whole assembly weighs over 400lbs. Its a 52" wide Husky box with the extra tall top shelf for battery chargers and the like. There's even a hole you can punch out in the back to run your charger cords out if you want. I'm in love. Should let me spread my tools out a bit so I don't have my drawers stuffed to the breaking point. I can barely find anything anymore in the Craftsman box because most of the drawers are a jumble of things. I had to rearrange the shop a bit to make room for it, but them's the breaks I guess... 

Some pics:


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Congratulations Country Boy! Nothing like getting that new tool box. Only problem is, For the moment, You can find everything... Give it a year or two and look out.... I've had a very hard time with "NOT" acquiring new tools just because the tool box has more room left.

Every few years I go through my entire box so I can eliminate the little "sneaky" extra tools which have intruded the good tools...

Anyhow, Your set-up looks very cool................


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

(DROOOL!) I think my youngest tool box is like 20 yrs old.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I christen thee......toolbox king! Dang Rich, that thing is a heck of a tool box for the money! Wow! I'm impressed. Where's the built in beer refer at? :lmao:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

ftorleans1 said:


> Congratulations Country Boy! Nothing like getting that new tool box. Only problem is, For the moment, You can find everything... Give it a year or two and look out.... I've had a very hard time with "NOT" acquiring new tools just because the tool box has more room left.
> 
> Every few years I go through my entire box so I can eliminate the little "sneaky" extra tools which have intruded the good tools...
> 
> Anyhow, Your set-up looks very cool................


It took me a couple months to find everything when I got the Craftsman box. Its going to be a bit harder now with two boxes to dig through! :lmao:



jhngardner367 said:


> (DROOOL!) I think my youngest tool box is like 20 yrs old.


The Craftsman box is about 10 years old now. Before that, I had a little Ace Hardware box that stood about 4' tall. I'm a toolaholic big time. Thing is, I actually use every tool I own. I don't buy stuff to just toss it in a drawer. He who dies with the most tools wins, I guess! 



tractor beam said:


> I christen thee......toolbox king! Dang Rich, that thing is a heck of a tool box for the money! Wow! I'm impressed. Where's the built in beer refer at? :lmao:


I was extremely impressed with the toolbox when I saw it in the store. Its nice and sturdy, the drawers roll smooth as glass, and the fit and finish is great. Its not a Snap-On box for sure, but for what I need, it should hold up nicely. Its actually built stronger than my Craftsman box in many areas. The cabinets are double wall, and the bigger drawers have two sets of slides rather than just one like my Craftsman. The drawers don't pull out all kittywumpus if you pull from one edge like the Craftsman box (except the long one, but that's over 50" wide!). Its made in Vietnam, and it seems they must build things better than China. The packaging alone was a million times better than the stuff from China. Nice thick cardboard, hard styrofoam instead of the crap that falls apart, and an ingenious design whereby the top and bottom of the box are separate from the center so you can disassemble the box from around the toolbox much like a crate. I didn't have to cut a single piece of cardboard to get it out, just the straps that hold it all together.

The beer fridge is up in the break room. Though, I could reserve one of those big bottom drawers for ice to keep the beer in! :lmao:


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't believe you got that box for $528, I should go up to Home Depot! My problem is I go to the auctions to b.s. With other farmers and wind up buying flats of tools cheaply. I may take a ride tomorrow and see if they got one at our Home Depot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

that is the real deal, I still put my tools in an old Dresser ... lol probably cause that's how my Dad always did it.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Rich,
Research 5S it is a lean manufacturing term it's basis is a place for everything and everything in its place.
Part of my role is getting workplaces to adopt the process and streamlining the workflow to reduce waste, waste of time, waste of effort waste of room etc.
With your tool boxes labelled and the tools placed back in exactly the right spot and removal of all non essential items it is amazing how smooth you can get with knowing exactly where everything is.
It takes a bit of discipline to be effective but once you have it in place you can tell at a glance that something is out of place or missing.
I never put my socket set away without EVERY socket and bar being in its right place, I don't have enough room in my sheds for all my tools and equipment to be laid out as I want it, but when I build my new shed it will be set up so that Toyota would be proud.
The japanese started 5S after the second world war, but it was an American consultant that detailed the process for them.
I introduced the system in my last Job and it was amazing the increase in production and in workplace morale!

I walked Into the local bearing store and saw a no name top box, just like the small red one in your second picture for Fifty bucks, it was a display item that had one of the hinge arm broken. I snapped it up and repaired the arm and it works a charm. I couldn't pass up that bargain.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

We did lean manufacturing when I worked at Ariens Company. They had it down to where even where you hang your coat is labeled. I had the other box all organized when I got it, but it became too small and I had to start doubling up drawers. I transferred almost everything to the new box this afternoon, and I still have one large drawer that's pretty much empty. I may not need the other box anymore, though I hesitate to sell it. I can pull the top and mid drawer off and use the bottom as additional storage down the road.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Do hold onto the other box if you have the room. I did the same and was very grateful for doing so! It was approx. 7 years down the road and I needed the additional storage.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

farmertim said:


> Hey Rich,
> Research 5S it is a lean manufacturing term it's basis is a place for everything and everything in its place.
> Part of my role is getting workplaces to adopt the process and streamlining the workflow to reduce waste, waste of time, waste of effort waste of room etc.
> With your tool boxes labelled and the tools placed back in exactly the right spot and removal of all non essential items it is amazing how smooth you can get with knowing exactly where everything is.
> ...


 Tim, I have devoted this entire winter to doing that exact thing!
Frank and Jon can see what the overall 'plan' is. My yard looks like a loading area at the scrap yard with all the 'stuff' that was ejected to make room to work.
You may have seen where all my 'mis-matched stuff went. On the DOOR!
It is the first place people go to get a tool. If it isn't on the door, they can get in the red box where all the shiny stuff lives.
There is a pretty good chance that there is one on the door though.


----------

